# Dash Bodies



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

Has Dash quit making bodies?They haven't shown anything new to come out for quite awhile.
RACERMAN


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I dont think he is done, but he is in a holding pattern it seems. He did recently do the fairlane and a second run of the falcon.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

I also think he brought out a few new colors of his Z/28....


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*this is from a post by Dan from 9-26-2008*

sigh*", ---- what???? Is it that painful of a question?

Really, if we screwed it up, what??? These have been out for over a month and you don't have one. Obviously you hadn't rushed out to buy one when they were first released. Would a comprehensive critique of whether we screwed up the body line or not change your mind?

*sigh*

probably not...

Honestly, because of a number of factors, the economy not being the least of them, this next 6 months will probably be our last. At least in this scale. Our customer base of old HO guys is dying off. I can only cut production so much before the factory gets in my face about minimum order quantities. And what I get from people on this board are 'same old mistakes, change factories', or 'gee, do you think that the door line is EXACTLY like the actual model, or did Dash screw THIS up too??'.

Try as we might, we just can't make you guys happy. So we're going to stop trying. It's an uphill battle with many of you on this board.


Looks like Dans done with HO. I hope not, but it's not my choice. 

Here's the link to the conversation he had in September: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=229708&highlight=lenny&page=3

Pickeringtondad


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

This is a shame I have many dash bodies and I think they make a quality and great looking body at a good price.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I hear it from a good source he is thinking about another run on the vw vans.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I hope Dan sticks around. He made some mistakes...but at least he was trying. I too have MANY Dash bodies and would like to see others in the future.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope he does too. I personally think he is way too sensitive about some of this stuff, when you put your work out there, people are going to naturally critique it, both good and bad. You kind of have to put up a filter and take something meaningful from both sides.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

I gotta admit i like many of the Dash bodies and own a fair share. Lenny / Dan's attitude / personality aside as long as the product is good and at a fair price it's likely i will buy more be it new stuff should Dash continue or old stuff just because ! Besides when the type A breaks out in a tangient again i can allways search for another thread . :freak:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

RACERMAN said:


> Has Dash quit making bodies?They haven't shown anything new to come out for quite awhile.
> RACERMAN


Not done. The economy stinks and we need to pick our projects carefully, so that's dictating what stuff gets done. We actually have a new 'Herbie' bus coming out in the next month. A 'formal' announcement will be out in a few days.

Still plodding along on the chassis front. I have estimates all over the map for armatures. Until I get a superior product at a price I can live, it's really not going anywhere. The problem is that this is not a standard arm, so tooling doesn't exist except at a couple factories. So each factory wants tooling deposits just to do samples. That's not realistic from my standpoint. So actually getting a company to do a sample for 'free' is difficult. But buying these arms without first testing a sample is not smart. the old catch-22...

I actually had contacted Paramount, the people that MM used for their chassis. Knowing many of the pitfalls of why that chassis went bad, I approached Paramount with a comparo of the MM chassis vs the Aurora. If their communication with me is any indication of how they dealt with MM, I feel sorry for Harrison. Not a very professional outfit, in my opinion. Consequently, they are no longer being considered.

Anyway, I signed on after being told of this post and thought I would give an update. 

If you have any questions please email me at [email protected]

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

bearsox said:


> Besides when the type A breaks out in a tangient again i can allways search for another thread .


.....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dan and Dash are first rate in my book. 

Hey Dan... have you considered making bodies for the Mega G?
It's seems the chassis is a hit and some muscle cars, T-buckets, and other Hot Rod Bodies would probably be a hit with most of us.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't wait till Dan hits the 1/32nd scale stuff, gonna be sweet.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad to see you back here Dan.. I sincerely hope you will start visiting again regularly. I for one like your bodies and have aquired quite a bunch in the past few months. There's going to be some cool things happening with them soon, and I would love to have ya check them out!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Without cool Dash bodies, how could we have had the sweet Hilltop Randy versus Tom Stumpf '55 Chevie throw down?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=56

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=57

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=58

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=59

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=60

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=61

Dan, that shows some real love for your product. Shoot, it even got a F-1/Sports Prototype loving snob like me go get in touch with my inner fiddy five side (with special thanks to TJetRacer for being the "enabler"). Now I've got Falcons, Fairlanes, Karman Ghias, Vdubs, Vdub buses, and roadsters parked at the track. 

Thanks for your efforts, Dan!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good to see you havent thrown in the towel just yet, Dan. Ive already got a couple of your cobras for AFX, and love them. Cant wait to see the tyco chassis and body re-pops youve been talking about doing.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

JLM Racing said:


> I also think he brought out a few new colors of his Z/28....


Just wanted to say thank you for such a sweet body....have you ever considered doing on of these?


*Yo!*


----------

